# WooHoo my new shop is here



## Dalecamino (Feb 18, 2011)

Not much to look at right now but, in due time I'll be making pens again. Sorry, not enough room for a local chapter meeting :redface: Future home of Chucks Pens :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Feb 18, 2011)

sweet.  what size is it?


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 18, 2011)

Chuck,
It looks awesome, Good for you.  It's still bigger than my garage, I saw the floor the other day, for a moment, but that's another story....


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 18, 2011)

Chuck that is a pretty nifty "Dog House" you got there. Now lets hope that you only go in it when you want to and not when told to.  :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweetness dude. Make sure you put a roll away bed in there. Just in case Susanne makes you live out there:biggrin:. Between getting the shop ready and painting the Camino you should be busy for awhile.


----------



## navycop (Feb 18, 2011)

Who is it made by? Is it a "kit" shed? I am looking for something like that.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Feb 18, 2011)

I used old garage doors and closed in my carport.   Its 26x18 and I'm always fighting for more space


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 18, 2011)

Chuck you need to run down to the thrift store and find some gaudy red shoes to put on some female scarcrow legs sticking out from under the new shop!


----------



## rkimery (Feb 18, 2011)

Not enough room for very many lathes Chuck!  Are you going to store all the wood pen blanks outside?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 18, 2011)

Randy what do you mean wood blanks???????????????

Where Chuck is he must be wrestling that alligators for his blanks.


----------



## titan2 (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats.....

Now it's time to run wiring, insulating and sheet rock.....will be like a bug in a rug during winter!!!!

Have fun!!!


Barney


----------



## run91 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Shop*

I find that recliners work great to. Thats called the thinking chair. Glad for you and your new shop


----------



## moke (Feb 18, 2011)

Chuck--
Congrats, that looks like a great new "home"...or at least a great place to spend all  your time.  Send us more photos as you progress with the inside.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 18, 2011)

markgum said:


> sweet. what size is it?


It's 10 X 14 



cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> It looks awesome, Good for you. It's still bigger than my garage, I saw the floor the other day, for a moment, but that's another story....


I am sorry for you Cris. Ya just have to start pitching!:wink:



MLKWoodWorking said:


> Chuck that is a pretty nifty "Dog House" you got there. Now lets hope that you only go in it when you want to and not when told to. :biggrin:


Thanks, I am 90% certain I am about to start paying for the rest area deal:redface:



navycop said:


> Who is it made by? Is it a "kit" shed? I am looking for something like that.


This one is made by Robin Builders Inc. located in Sarasota, Fl. The wall studs have steel straps over the ends and, are bolted together for hurricane resistance. The floor and, runners are treated. Has a 60" door and, two windows.



MLKWoodWorking said:


> Chuck you need to run down to the thrift store and find some gaudy red shoes to put on some female scarcrow legs sticking out from under the new shop!


 Like the wicked witch of the west:biggrin: I don't want to press my luck with North Port City Hall:redface:


titan2 said:


> Congrats.....
> 
> Now it's time to run wiring, insulating and sheet rock.....will be like a bug in a rug during winter!!!!
> 
> ...


I'll put some tile on the floor and do ALL of the other things you mentioned. Got a window A/C unit to put into one wall and, a space heater for the cold winter nights :biggrin:


----------



## renowb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice! I'm jealous!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks friends! I will post more photos to this thread as it comes along. I do hope you don't expect it to look anything like Georges:redface:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 12, 2011)

*UPDATE*

As Moke (Mike) suggested, here are more progress photos. I've spent all this time working on my cave. I figured if there's any chance I'll be IN the doghouse, I might as well be comfy :biggrin: I made probably a dozen trips to Lowes :redface: Anyways, here it is with, tiled floor (cheap peel n stick) drywall (left my finishing skills in Indy) :redface: Primered & painted. I ran the electric outside the walls in conduit, so as not to compromise the structure with holes thru the studs. I used the foil covered Warm-wall panels for the ceiling. To provide both insulation and, light reflection. I left the windows unfinished so that I could have a reason to go to the shop even when I'm not turning pens :biggrin: 

I picked up a kitchen base cabinet today, with two big drawers and two smaller drawers and, storage space where the sink was. I have a top for it already. Will get that installed tomorrow. My electrician will be out to hook me up on Monday morning. Thanks again, for the coments.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 12, 2011)

Tile????  Well at least with the color, you wont be certain if you cleaned up all the saw dust or not.  I still think green shag carpet would be best.

Looks good my friend.  I know you will be glad when it is done so you can really play and create.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 12, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Tile???? Well at least with the color, you wont be certain if you cleaned up all the saw dust or not. I still think green shag carpet would be best.
> 
> Looks good my friend. I know you will be glad when it is done so you can really play and create.
> 
> Mike


 You're supposed to clean up the sawdust  Remind me to tell you the story about shag carpet and ME :biggrin::redface:

Thanks for the compliment Mike. You bet, I AM anxious to get back in the mix of things. And, I appreciate your help. Say Hi to MRS.:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 12, 2011)

So, where is the mini fridge, microwave and toaster oven going?  I suggest next to the window so when you put a pastry in to warm it up then leave the room to take care of business, you won't come back to a smoke filled shop!  I can't speak from experience of course... just imagining! :biggrin:

Looks like you're going to have lots of fun once you get things set up then can close the door to the rest of the world for some peace and quiet.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 12, 2011)

That's some imagination you have George :biggrin: Almost real like. But, don't think I'm above doing something like that. :redface: I do have the items you've mentioned, being stored in the garage right now. And, a bench for them too.:biggrin: Yes, there are plans to follow up on your tutorials and, a few other things when this is done. Thank you for the comments.


----------



## rej19 (Mar 12, 2011)

My wife wants to see the offsetting purchases that are in the house.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 12, 2011)

Ron I think Dale had to hang rods and curtains as well as paint before he was allowed to work on his man-cave. I would bet that Suzanne came out on top.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 12, 2011)

rej19 said:


> My wife wants to see the offsetting purchases that are in the house.


You can tell your wife that, the price has been PAID :frown:



IPD_Mr said:


> Ron I think Dale had to hang rods and curtains as well as paint before he was allowed to work on his man-cave. I would bet that Suzanne cam out on top.


 Exactly what I just told Ron :redface:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2011)

*Another Update*

OK, all the stuff is in there. NOW, the fun part. Where to put everything? What do I REALLY need to keep?:redface: How did I accumulate SO MUCH? But, if I toss something out, I'll need it the next day. 

Anyway, the shop is built. Thanks for your interest! :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice shop Chuck!! Remember the old song Rawhide, well trythis " Turnin turnin turnin keep them blanks a turnin it's mine".. Congratulations on the shop now go make some shavings!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 19, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> OK, all the stuff is in there. NOW, the fun part. Where to put everything? What do I REALLY need to keep?:redface: How did I accumulate SO MUCH? But, if I toss something out, I'll need it the next day.
> 
> Anyway, the shop is built. Thanks for your interest! :biggrin:


 

Looks like you have your work cut out for you Chuck !!!  Maybe you can convince Suzanne to keep the freshly squeezed Lemonaid flowing :wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Nice shop Chuck!! Remember the old song Rawhide, well trythis " Turnin turnin turnin keep them blanks a turnin it's mine".. Congratulations on the shop now go make some shavings!!


Thanks Ken! Can't wait to use that Woodchuck Pen-Pro again:biggrin:



IPD_Mrs said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > OK, all the stuff is in there. NOW, the fun part. Where to put everything? What do I REALLY need to keep?:redface: How did I accumulate SO MUCH? But, if I toss something out, I'll need it the next day.
> ...


 YES, I do have. And, one of the things I love about Susanne. She ALWAYS, watches my glass for it to get low on Iced Tea:biggrin: She so good to me:biggrin:


----------



## Oldwagon (Mar 19, 2011)

Chuck,Looks like you are on your way.You will be making dust in no time.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2011)

Oldwagon said:


> Chuck,Looks like you are on your way.You will be making dust in no time.


 Thanks Todd. I'll get out there Monday and, do something with it. The last pen I made was for the Aussie Day pen swap. And, I made that one in January I think:redface:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 19, 2011)

Do I see a Rebel Without A Cause hanging on the back wall?


----------



## phillywood (Mar 19, 2011)

chuck, I envy you as I am just coming around to clean mine and is getting there slowly ,but surely. I tell you what you can come her to help me out now that you set up yours then we go on a competition spree and keep making stuff, how does that sound?


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Do I see a Rebel Without A Cause hanging on the back wall?


Sharp eye!:biggrin: You were close. It's Jeanette Lee alias "The Black Widow" former Womens Billiard World Champion. Ernie knows her and, her husband George Breedlove (son of Denny Breedlove, who put the motor in your sons car) She's alot of fun away from shooting pool then, she gets pretty serious.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Do I see a Rebel Without A Cause hanging on the back wall?


 


phillywood said:


> chuck, I envy you as I am just coming around to clean mine and is getting there slowly ,but surely. I tell you what you can come her to help me out now that you set up yours then we go on a competition spree and keep making stuff, how does that sound?


 Thanks Phillip! If I survive this job, I AM DONE (but don't stick a fork in me):biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like you already need a bigger shop. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Looks like you already need a bigger shop. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 :biggrin: Yep:redface: Are they ever big enough?:biggrin:


----------



## robutacion (Mar 19, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you already need a bigger shop. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> ...



You are so right...!:wink:

BUT, BUT it all depends on how you organize it, it amazes me how much wasted space I see on some work-shops (man's cave), there is an "art" to it and those that have learn it will be my witnesses.

Is something about a "cosy" work-shop that always appealed to me, I suppose that would even feel better in those freezing days you guys get out there.

A reasonably "small"(ish) working area can require some organizing and keep organized, they can be a challenge sometimes but and unless you have a full Industrial type working tools and equipment and you are to store large amounts of wood (logs, etc...!) in it, for a pen making work-shop, I reckon you have all you need and that is a lot more than most of us can say, huh...???

Congratulations on the decision to invest on such "My place, stuff, get out...!" kind a thing,  a place to hide when the wife is looking for you and I'm sure she is happy to claim all the house space now, huh...! they always do but, a happy wife is a happy life so let them have it, a small price to pay, really...!:wink::biggrin:

I wouldn't mind to see a couple of pics of when you have it all organised and neat, no need to dirty it out just for the pic, I don't mind seen a clean work-shop...!

Good luck with it...!

PS: I wonder how much you have left of 10G's...???

Cheers]
George


----------



## BKelley (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice building, I'm sure you will enjoy it

Ben


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2011)

robutacion said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > mredburn said:
> ...


Thanks George. I agree with everything said. My main goal IS to, get things organized and, eliminate un-used clutter. I want to be able to ENJOY my time in the shed. Keep aneye on this thread , as I post updates here. Thanks for your comments.



BKelley said:


> Nice building, I'm sure you will enjoy it
> 
> Ben


Thank you Ben. I find myself checking on it, even when I'm SUPPOSED to be doing something else. So far, I've gotten away with it:biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

Big difference from the bare stud walls Chuck. Bright clean drywall and fresh floors. It looks great. Betcha can't wait to get everything put away so you can get down to business. Hurry up, it's gonna start getting pretty warm around here pretty soon.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 20, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> Big difference from the bare stud walls Chuck. Bright clean drywall and fresh floors. It looks great. Betcha can't wait to get everything put away so you can get down to business. Hurry up, it's gonna start getting pretty warm around here pretty soon.
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike! Yep, gonna work on that tomorrow. Gotta watch the race today at Bristol:smile-big: BTW, the shop IS air conditioned :biggrin: I think I still need a couple of wall mount cabinets.


----------



## jbostian (Mar 20, 2011)

Your shop is coming together nicely, Chuck.  Glad to see you will be back to turning soon.  I will keep an eye on this thread to see the finished shop.

Jamie


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 20, 2011)

jbostian said:


> Your shop is coming together nicely, Chuck. Glad to see you will be back to turning soon. I will keep an eye on this thread to see the finished shop.
> 
> Jamie


 Hey thanks Jamie. Glad to see you back on the forum. Hope things are going well for you. Be sure to get to those meetings. Mike & Linda & John have some of their goods on hand. I am getting close to turning on that lathe again. May have to clean the rust off of it.:redface:


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 21, 2011)

Chuck,
Looking good......


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 21, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> Looking good......


 Thanks Cris, I'll get out there later. Had to put two Adirondack chairs together this morning. Unless she finds something else that MUST be done before her daughter gets here next week.


----------



## moke (Mar 21, 2011)

Chuck,
That is really a nice space, keep the photos coming as it get organized.  I bet you are really having fun.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 21, 2011)

moke said:


> Chuck,
> That is really a nice space, keep the photos coming as it get organized. I bet you are really having fun.


 Thanks Mike. I spent the afternoon priming ONE Adirondack Chair. :redface: It was part of the deal to get the shed. NO, I'm not having fun YET :frown:


----------

